
Writing a Simple Operating System From Scratch (2010) [pdf] - ingve
https://www.cs.bham.ac.uk/~exr/lectures/opsys/10_11/lectures/os-dev.pdf
======
Artlav
A lot of this is not really relevant these days, and dates back to the 90s.

All the "fun" problems start later - kernel architecture, USB support, modern
disks, multicore CPUs, network stack, all sorts of drivers, all sorts of
filesystems, and by then you're barely getting started on having something
more than just a hello world printed out to a screen using legacy BIOS that is
starting to get phased out by now.

Then, there is the 64bit mode of the x86-64 architecture, which is a whole new
can of worms.

You'll end up rewriting the whole mess a dozen of times from scratch as you
learn new things and encounter new problems.

And in the end, only the knowledge gained would be of any value, since there
is exactly zero use or market for a custom OS these days, even in the niches.

Source: Wrote my own OS over the last 15 years -
[http://orbides.org/aprom.php](http://orbides.org/aprom.php)

------
capkutay
The PINTOS project is another classic operating systems course. Definitely
takes a fair amount of time but it is rewarding. All the material is
accessible online:

[https://web.stanford.edu/class/cs140/projects/pintos/pintos....](https://web.stanford.edu/class/cs140/projects/pintos/pintos.html#SEC_Top)

------
Poorboyrise
Annectodical (a phonecall)

"If I shout my graphis-card WLAN and fiddle around connecting a keyboard
too..."

"I need INTEL for what ?"

"What ? Heck, why you can't install an OS on computer-Hardware ?"

(later)

"Yes, ports to connect are still there..."

"Hey, when I short-circuit this - it does an reset!"

"To add a fuse ? _um_ why not!"

(-;

------
aerioux
:( the slides don't look finished and i can't find updated sections in later
years?

~~~
elgaton
You might want to have a look at the OSDev wiki [1], which is definitely more
comprehensive than those notes.

[1] [http://wiki.osdev.org/Main_Page](http://wiki.osdev.org/Main_Page)

~~~
gravypod
This would be a great format to tackle the more advanced stuff that I have
problems learning.

A wiki isn't the best format, at least for me.

~~~
freehunter
Honestly the only good wiki I've ever seen is Wikipedia, and that's only
because Google exists. Wikis suffer from the most ridiculous discoverability
problems. Unless you can successfully guess a page's title, find it on Google,
or the wiki has good searching (many don't), I find myself clicking around
random pages to see where to start.

Especially when I am dumped into a random wiki for the first time. Starting
off in Minecraft years ago, people said "read the wiki first!" with no link to
the first page I should read, or any successive pages. Completely useless.

Maybe I'm missing a nice table of contents that every wiki secretly has hidden
away, but tables of content exist for a reason. Discoverability.

~~~
gravypod
I feel the same way.

